# First Sermon at CCRPC - True Biblical Reformation



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 2, 2005)

I have a new page out at CCRPC which will house the audio sermons each week. Today was our inugural sermon for the Lord's Day, October 2, 2005, on _True Biblical Reformation_.

Listen to it here:
http://www.christcovenantrpc.org/AudioSermons.htm

Blessings.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 2, 2005)

I think you did a good job.

One humorous thing: at that point where a phone goes off, it sounded like it was my phone from downstairs, so I paused your message and got up, but then I noticed that I didn't hear the phone anymore, so I thought that they'd hung up. Then as soon as I pushed play again, the phone started up, so again I stopped it and got up. I noticed that the sound was gone and then it dawned on me that it was coming from the recording.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Oct 2, 2005)

Sorry for calling during your sermon, Matt. *blushes*


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Oct 2, 2005)

"Josiah had a lot of things in his face, but nothing in his ears."


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 2, 2005)

We need more in our ears as well!
Pray for good preaching.


----------

